# Trails/places to ride in Tennessee???



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I like this site. If you scroll past the sponsored listing, there is a map feature. Cedar Forest in Lebanon TN has trails as well as Granville which is half way between Lebanon and Cookeville. Both of these places are on the map. Interestingly, Cedar Forest is South of I-40 not North as shown on the map.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yanali wildlife management area outside of Columbia tn. Also land between the lakes, and Warner park in nashville.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

I ride mostly at land between the lakes. Not sure what part of Tenn your in but you might try Natchez trace state park.


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a great website for GPS maps.

Open Trail: Discovering America from Horseback...


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Cedars of Lebanon State Park near Lebanon is very good.there are two separate trail heads.

Percy Warner Park within the Nashville City limits is great.

There are many places to access the Big South Fork which is thousands of acres.

LONG C trails.andncampground outside of Westmoreland.

CirclenE near ?Manchester

Many Cedars near? Hohenwald

Garrison trail head on the Natchez trace near franklin

Catoosa.Ridge Stables has fabulous trails near Crossville

East Fork stable near crossville

East fork trail.head near Smyrna/murfreesboro

Peeler park in madison

Bowie park in fairview


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We can meet at Long C, it is about 1 hour from me. I don 't know how far for you. Do you have a horse to ride now, or waiting for the colt? I could bring you a horse, if it would just be the 2 of us.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

There is a FB forum called Horse Trails and Camping Across America. It has a lot of info for trail riding. :wink:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/HorseTrailsAcrossAmerica/


----------

